# Vancocamper tyres



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Going to need some new tyres very soon. The ones fitted at present are 
Vancocamper 225/75r16cp.

Would like to replace with the same.

Has anyone got any ideas on where to purchase, and what price to expect to pay for four?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've just been hunting round for winter tyres and tried most places online.

Cheapest of all and by far the best variety - but you need to arrange fitting yourself - have been Camskill.

Cheapest (and most convenient because they come to you) for fully fitted have been Event Tyres.

If you want "camper" tyres
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16_CP_Camper

If you are happy with Plain van tyres.
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s523...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16

If you want winter tyres....
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m110b0s47...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16

I went for Toyo H09's from Event Tyres fully fitted @ £115 each. based on the good reports on here from satisfied users.

We shall see what they are like in Germany next week

:?


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Etyres have Continental motorhome tyres and will replace them at your home/work. Expect about £110 per tyre fitted.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've just been hunting round for winter tyres and tried most places online.

Cheapest of all and by far the best variety - but you need to arrange fitting yourself - have been Camskill.

Cheapest (and most convenient because they come to you) for fully fitted have been Event Tyres.

If you want "camper" tyres
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16_CP_Camper

If you are happy with Plain van tyres.
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s523...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16

If you want winter tyres....
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m110b0s47...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16

I went for Toyo H09's from Event Tyres fully fitted @ £115 each. based on the good reports on here from satisfied users.

We shall see what they are like in Germany next week

:?

PS Forgot to add this
http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/tyre-search-results2.php


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You could try QwikFit. When I was hunting out some new tyres their prices for VancoCamper were as good as anyone elses.

However like Stanner I opted for Toyo HO9s and have been very pleased with them. A much quieter ride than the VancoCampers I originally had fitted because the sidewall is much more pliable (as it probably would be with any ordinary commercial van tyre).

Importantly too they cost around two thirds the price of VancoCampers!

JohnW


----------



## shelldrake (Apr 19, 2012)

*M/H Tyres*

I wouldn't advise fitting Commercial tyres.
The CP tyres are special for M/H as the walls are much stronger and as M/H stand for long times these are the prefered tyre. Not cheap around £115 each


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: M/H Tyres*



shelldrake said:


> I wouldn't advise fitting Commercial tyres.
> The CP tyres are special for M/H as the walls are much stronger and as M/H stand for long times.............


Not all motorhomes stand for long times. Even when we worked I made sure to use the motorhome on a fairly regular basis even through the winter. Now we no longer work the motorhome is very rarely stood anywhere for any length of time.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: M/H Tyres*



shelldrake said:


> I wouldn't advise fitting Commercial tyres.
> The CP tyres are special for M/H as the walls are much stronger and as M/H stand for long times these are the prefered tyre. Not cheap around £115 each


I appreciate your views.

However, I would not go down the route of CP tyres. They are limited in sizes and are far out performed by many (good Quality) Commercial tyres.

The Orginal Michelin XC campers were a shockingly bad tyre. Poor grip being the worst part.

Look for a good quality European or Jpanese Commercial tyre.

If you do not tour in winter. Look for a good quality All-Season M+S tyre. If you are venturing out at any time in Winter, buy Winter tyres. Use them all year.

That is my view. One I have expressed on here for a while.

As stated, many like the Toyo H09's and my money would go with Vredstein Snowtrac (Even though I run two Sprinters on Michelin Alpins).

Also Consider Falken HS437's, COntinentals, etc

I very strongly advise buying cheap Chinese Tyres and have had bad experiences with Matador (just one of Continentals Budget Brands). IF you want budget, Buy Korean.

TM


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We had 2 front tyres from BLACKCIRCLE TYRES and were happy with their price and service. You pick a fitter local to you to get them put on.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*post*

Back to one of my old post

Here

TM


----------



## opce2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Michelin Alpins for winter and Michelin Agilis for summer on my Sprinter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: M/H Tyres*



teemyob said:


> If you do not tour in winter. Look for a good quality All-Season M+S tyre. If you are venturing out at any time in Winter, buy Winter tyres. Use them all year.
> 
> That is my view. One I have expressed on here for a while.
> 
> As stated, many like the Toyo H09's and my money would go with Vredstein Snowtrac (Even though I run two Sprinters on Michelin Alpins).


Had my Toyos fitted today and Event Tyres told me that all their vans run on Agilis Alpins all year - they don't bother with any summer tyres at all.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: M/H Tyres*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not tour in winter. Look for a good quality All-Season M+S tyre. If you are venturing out at any time in Winter, buy Winter tyres. Use them all year.
> ...


As do many companies these days. That is what I have done for years.

Event would not lift our motorhome. They said they will only lift 3500kG. They also cannot balance larger 6 stud wheels like those on Sprinters and Iveco.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi teemyob and stanner

just had 4 toyo H09 fitted at performance tyres in Huntingdon
£400

very pleased , great advice and kind attention from temyob, thank you  

I went to toyo web site and searched for the nearest dealer, then rang 3 , played prices off against each other and went for easiest .

Abbey tires in Cambridge wanted £440 for four.

Huntingdon suggested there is sometimes a supply issue with winter tyres , so I bought now, for feb skiing 8O 

I intend to keep them on all year, they have a M+S symbol.

toyo recommended 55 psi front 60 rear, axel loaded 1650 and rear 1800
does that sond reasonable?

rgds Neill
hoping for snow in Cambridge


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bubble63 said:


> just had 4 toyo H09 fitted at performance tyres in Huntingdon
> £400


What size are yours?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
215/70 r15

yours?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

225/65-16

Which explains the extra £15...


----------

